# Seadrift, TX Wade Fishing and Baits of the Week; 4/27/18



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

Teaching young 13 year old Will the right way, and he was a quick learner. Geared up with Waterloo Salinity, Fins Windtamer, Down South Lures, and some Hookset Gear he managed to catch a few for dinner! 

Our bait selection has varied some, due to light winds early in the week to hard north winds during the later part. We fished water from gin clear and knee deep to chalky green almost brown out at waist deep with 5-7" of visibility. In the chalky green water our best three baits were Victorious Secret, Salt Sassy, and Strawberry Wine. Up in the gin clear stuff the Softdine and pumkinseed were the ticket.

We still have some weekday openings for May-July. Fishing continues to be consistant, with fish ranging from 17-27â€, many in the 18-21â€ range. Knee to thigh deep water.

But, if wading isnâ€™t for you call us about sight casting reds, and enjoy a day in our back marsh chasing these shallow water reds.


----------

